# ww2 canadian div patch



## Colin Micallef (27 Nov 2005)

Hi

Could you please give me some info about the following:

A dark green diamond shaped div patch on a Canadian BD blouse was told represents Pacific Command. Therefore could you elaborate by explaining in what period of the war were the Canadians involved and the whereabouts these units( Pacific Command) fought. I am still new on ww2 Canadian Div patches as i currently specialise in WW2 British Army. 

Your help would immensely help me.

Thanks Colin


----------



## Art Johnson (21 Dec 2005)

Div Patches are normaly oblong in shape a diamond shaped patch would indicate a higher formation such as Corps.

Try reserching this site.

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/

Cheers

Art J


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Dec 2005)

Colin Micallef said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Could you please give me some info about the following:
> 
> ...



Art suggests a visit to my site at www.canadiansoldiers.com - feel free to post on my forum there, or email me at madorosh@shaw.ca


----------

